# problème ipad2 applications se ferment toutes seules



## laure470 (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un ipad2, il a à peine 1 semaine, j'ai téléchargé quelques applications, et dés le début, les applications que j'ouvrais se refemeaient au bout de 2 min, puis 1 , puis parfois 5 fois par min . Il faut recliquer sur l'icône pour reprendre l'application où elle en était. C'est trés désagréable, et celà le fait sur toutes les applis.
J'ai appelé l'assistance technique qui m'a conseillé de tout restaurer, ce que je viens de faire, et là encore çà recommence.
Certains d'entre vous connaissent ils le même problème ? des solutions ? merci !


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Juin 2011)

Peut être le même problème qu'ici ?
http://forums.macg.co/app-store/


----------



## laure470 (28 Juin 2011)

non je ne suis pas plus avancée ...


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Juin 2011)

laure470 a dit:


> non je ne suis pas plus avancée ...



Désolé, le lien n'était pas complet.
Va donc voir cette discussion:
http://forums.macg.co/app-store/bug-lors-de-louverture-dune-application-739932.html
Je pense que vos problèmes sont semblables et que la manip que je lui proposais pourrait te convenir...A essayer tu ne crois pas ?


----------

